# Joined today



## curlyhatlady (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi I am Kate, Im based in Cheshire and have an old Mazda Bongo with unique decoration ( as many have )  L out for the green hare under a crescent moon  !( people mistake it for a frog) Im semi retired and with no commmitments take off when the weathers ok ish and time allows.

I almost exclusively wild camp - me and my 2 mutts- pretty self sufficient on a  small scale with solar, water tank and portapotty. Ive driven most of the UK, to S.Italy and back, Algarve and back and, am off up to Scotland shortly- packing now.

I was pointed at the site by one of the Admins (The Admin)  when in an opticians recently (waves)

Hi!

Kate


----------



## jeanette (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## The laird (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 29, 2019)

afternoon kate        ..welcome and happy camping.........enjoy scotland......would love to see some pics of your van.......


----------



## Makzine (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave::dog::dog:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi kate ,i see you have joined so two have make a whole person,bingo or should i say bongo,cheers from Co Antrim.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the group.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 29, 2019)

Welcome Kate ...

Glad you have joined. Do enjoy some fabulous spots in the POIs.

Have a browse using the online POI Map, or use the Android or Apple app, or download the locations to your satnav


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::dog::dog::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Carrerasax (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi Kate 
Welcome 
Where did u wild camp in N Italy please as we’re about to cross alps into Italy nr Turin and need places between here and Verona?


----------



## curlyhatlady (Sep 19, 2019)

Look out for outdoor restaurants with parking, highly recommended -the side of the road often tracks to lakes, Etc- I went down via Florence on the other side then up to Turin and across Italy . My van is very small didn’t have any issues parking up


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------

